# Jug Lines



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

I am really confused right now...Last week I was fishing on Lake Houston above the dam on my Pontoon boat & setting out some jug lines when I was approached by Lake Patrol wanting to do a safety audit. After completing the safety audit, being this was my first trip setting jugs on Lake Houston, I asked them where a good area would be to set my jugs for catfish...They told me where to go to set them, so I said to him..."I can set all my anchored jugs in that one area?" He informed me, that I couldn't use anchor jugs, they had to be floaters. Later that evening I emailed Parks & Wildlife & asked the same question about anchored jugs. they wrote back to me stating "Jug lines are only legal in fresh water & must be free-floating." Now, I was under the impression you could use either in fresh water. This makes me think that anchor jug lines fall under trot line regulations. Can anyone clarify this for me??? I'll wait to hear ya'lls response...Thanks!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just come to Lake Livingston and fish how you want to. There ain't no cops, riding around on Seadoo's telling you what you can and can't do. If you can't set an anchored jug in Lake Houston, then there are a pile of people breaking the law. Of course you can set them!!!! Just make sure there are no more than 5 hooks per anchored line.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I've never heard of such a thing unless there has been a new rule in the past year that was set stating "no anchored jugs" . I know most of the lake patrol and anchored is what I have only done on lh . I'll email them this week and see what the deal is with what they told you because that doesn't make any sense . On the otherhand , I have heard that They don't want you jugging in their cove near their lake patrol station . One thing about the hlp guys is that they are safety minded and pretty cool about giving most folks verbal warnings rather than writing tickets to them . They are Also very responsive and helpful if you ever have problems while on the lake . I recommend keeping their number in your cell .


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

a buddy and I actually talked to a game warden on Medina about this a couple years ago, what they mean by an anchor jug line is a jug line that is actually attached to an immovable object......this is not the same as a jug line that has a weight attached to the end of it, in other words, if the fish can pull it from one point to another then it is free floating......and i know your thinking "well if its attached to an immovable object then isn't it a trot-line?" and actually no it isnt, because as stated by the game warden we talked to "a trot line must have both ends tied to fixed locations, and both ends must be marked with a buoy or tag".......hope that made sense


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replys! Jeff, I hope you can get ahold of the Texas Parks & Wildlife that you know & get a definite answer for this. I also agree with you on how curtious & professional the LP does their audits & I do have their number on my key chain in the boat. 

TG13, I think you are right on but if I'm not mistaken I think they told me they could not be a jug line with a weight on bottom. But what you said does make sense. Hope we can figure this out. 

GatorGar, I might be coming up there to fish with ya if this keeps up & we don't get this clarified!!!

Thanks for ya'lls responses!!!!


----------



## HPDLakeSgt (Apr 25, 2010)

This was brought to my attention so I will try to clarify the issue:

Texas Administrative Code defines a Jugline as:

(26) Jug line--A fishing line with five or less hooks tied to a free-floating device.

A Jug Line may be used:

(8) Jugline. For use in fresh water only. Non-game fish, channel catfish, blue catfish and flathead catfish may be taken with a jugline.

It is unlawful to use a jugline:

(A) with invalid gear tags. Gear tags must be attached within six inches of the free-floating device, are valid for 30 days after the date set out, and must include the number of the permit to sell non-game fish taken from fresh water, if applicable;

(B) for commercial purposes that is not marked with an orange free-floating device;

(C) for non-commercial purposes that is not marked with a white free-floating device;

(D) in Lake Bastrop in Bastrop County, Bellwood Lake in Smith County, Lake Bryan in Brazos County, Boerne City Park Lake in Kendall County, Lakes Coffee Mill and Davy Crockett in Fannin County, Dixieland Reservoir in Cameron County, Gibbons Creek Reservoir in Grimes County, and Tankersley Reservoir in Titus County.

I do not believe the code prohibits anchored juglines as long as the line is attached to a "free floating device" and the line complies with the other requirements of a jug line (5 or less hooks, valid gear tag, white or orange floating marker).

I will discuss this issue with my officers.

If you ever have questions about Lake Houston, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Sgt. T.W. Harding, Houston Police Department
Tactical Operations Division, Marine Unit
281 324 2250
[email protected]ityofhouston.net


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Good Morning Sargent Harding and welcome to 2cool! 

see you on the lake this weekend!

Darryl


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you sgt harding. Glad to see you aboard.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What would one consider a non-free floating device?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

it basically is going to come down to who and what mood said person is in as to whether you get a ticket... a cinder block can be moved. technically all the fishingtx guys including myself with one pound weights sitting on bottom are not true free floaters. I'd say to a tree, log, etc,aren't,,, but rules are all interpreted differently on a individual basis.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for answering my email that I sent you so quickly and clearing up a few questions regarding the jugging laws . Hmmm I can see some confusion on the interpretation because I don't think of a jug free floating as being very free floating if it had a one or two pound weight attached but I'll side with you as that a weight is ok to use because I like to anchor my down when I'm trying to place them strategically . 

I'll send you and your officers an invite to stop by the Fishingtx fish fry and BBQ Saturday the 30th . Hope to see y'all again and thanks for doing such a great job in keeping the lake and river safe for us !


----------

